# What’re some of your best tips?



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi everyone! I've really been struggling lately, both with dpdr and a bunch of other things I'm not gonna get into. I think we all could use something which will help us and cheer us up!

Idk if this will work because I'm not sure how many that are active, or if anyone even wants to put something on here. But I thought this could be a post where y'all can tell some of your best tips to reduce dpdr. It could be anything! Like putting an ice pack on your neck, or washing hands in cold water. Any tricks that can be used when the dpdr is getting hard to control. I'm not talking about "distracting yourself" or "living life as usual", but just some exercises or grounding techniques that you've found. I'm getting pretty sick of this whole thing, but I've discovered that small tricks can really be good for grounding or just anxiety in general.

Please put your best tips down here for anyone on this sight to read!


----------



## before-thought (Nov 24, 2020)

For me, focus and mindfulness meditation have helped me a ton! Also, I like to notice as many details as possible to get me out of my head. For example, if I go on a walk, I notice the different colors in the trees, how the light reflects on different objects, what people are wearing, windows, what people are doing, grass blowing in the wind, the way gravity feels, how my feet feel against my shoes, the air against my skin, smells, etc. Looking around this way can help take you out of your conceptual mind and see things a little clearer, and the focus can calm your mind. Just try to observe non-judgementally.

Hope this helps!


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

before-thought said:


> For me, focus and mindfulness meditation have helped me a ton! Also, I like to notice as many details as possible to get me out of my head. For example, if I go on a walk, I notice the different colors in the trees, how the light reflects on different objects, what people are wearing, windows, what people are doing, grass blowing in the wind, the way gravity feels, how my feet feel against my shoes, the air against my skin, smells, etc. Looking around this way can help take you out of your conceptual mind and see things a little clearer, and the focus can calm your mind. Just try to observe non-judgementally.
> 
> Hope this helps!


bro are you kidding? people with severe dp/dr are not able to feel those things what you mentioned. no air against your skin, no gravity, no feeling of the shoes. you have only mild symptoms. probably no dpd.


----------



## before-thought (Nov 24, 2020)

leminaseri said:


> bro are you kidding? people with severe dp/dr are not able to feel those things what you mentioned. no air against your skin, no gravity, no feeling of the shoes. you have only mild symptoms. probably no dpd.


I think noticing what you can can be a good grounding technique, it is/has been for me anyway. If you can't feel the physical stuff then you can at least put what attention you can on sights and sounds. You're probably right though, I used to have much stronger DP symptoms than I do now but it may help for some people with some effort.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I watched a youtube video titled "the life and sad ending of.....xoxox! I always wondered what happened to xoxox, so I watched it. Assuming I'm interested in "the life and sad ending of.....".

youtube now refers me to more of those videos. I'm starting to believe that you can have a modestly successful celebrity life, but it will ultimately end in a sad ending. If the higher power of the

universe has a sense of fair play, then there must be some more to life than a sad ending. Maybe eternal peace is something to look forward to? In any event, there is no hurry. Life is short,

and eternity is long. Make the best of life and trust that, in the long run, things are going to be just fine. No report as of yet, of anyone returning from the dead to complain about the conditions.


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

before-thought said:


> For me, focus and mindfulness meditation have helped me a ton! Also, I like to notice as many details as possible to get me out of my head. For example, if I go on a walk, I notice the different colors in the trees, how the light reflects on different objects, what people are wearing, windows, what people are doing, grass blowing in the wind, the way gravity feels, how my feet feel against my shoes, the air against my skin, smells, etc. Looking around this way can help take you out of your conceptual mind and see things a little clearer, and the focus can calm your mind. Just try to observe non-judgementally.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks so much! It's for sure difficult to sense those sort of things and I've noticed that it takes a lot of practise, but I'm sure it'll help a ton when I get it right. I'll for sure try that out if I manage to get outside lol! And yes, this is difficult when you're deep in the dpdr, but as I said the small things can really help! Thanks


----------



## before-thought (Nov 24, 2020)

lost235 said:


> Thanks so much! It's for sure difficult to sense those sort of things and I've noticed that it takes a lot of practise, but I'm sure it'll help a ton when I get it right. I'll for sure try that out if I manage to get outside lol! And yes, this is difficult when you're deep in the dpdr, but as I said the small things can really help! Thanks


You're welcome! And it doesn't have to be outside, it can be wherever you are (I do it at my desk or walking around a room). The more time you can spend outside of your head the better. And also, there's no "get[ting] it right"! Don't focus on trying to attain a certain level of focus or judge your experience. However much you can notice in the moment is what you can notice, and that's perfectly fine.


----------

